# Colostrum for puppies



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

is there a thread on colostrum b/c I can't seem to find it....... I would like to know exactly what it is...I read that it helps improve the immune system. The problem when searching online with google is that one site say this and the next site will say somthing total opposite, so I trust the experts on this site and know you never will intentionally harm your dogs .....so my questions are.......


What exactly is it and what does it do?

Can I give it to my 4 month puppy that has no known health issues thus far?

Can I give it to my puppy when I am giving coconut oil? 

Can I give it to her daily like I do with coconut oil?

If this really helps improve the immune system I would like to start giving it to my puppy now and maybe lower any chances of getting ill.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Colostrum is the first milk a puppy (or human baby, calf etc) will get from their mom - its for newborns and contains anti-bodies that will build up the new borns immune system.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If it were me, I wouldn't give it - seems a little pointless. If I had a dog that was immuno-compromised, I MIGHT do more research on it and consider it, but just on a day to day basis, no!


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

so its just for newborns?? I am reading online that people are giving them to sick dogs, i read one where the dog was 13 years old and is getting it daily. Thats why I am so skeptical about reading things online b/c you just never know what is the truth....so is it true, just for newborns? maybe newborns and sick dogs?? not recommended for puppy that is healthy? I am so glad I found all of you!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

BellaWella said:


> so its just for newborns?? I am reading online that people are giving them to sick dogs, i read one where the dog was 13 years old and is getting it daily. Thats why I am so skeptical about reading things online b/c you just never know what is the truth....so is it true, just for newborns? maybe newborns and sick dogs?? not recommended for puppy that is healthy? I am so glad I found all of you!!!!


Honestly, this is the first time I've even heard of giving colostrum to anything but newborn pups (or humans, or cats, or whatever) I did a search on it, like you did and probably came upon the same articles. nothing I read though made me jump up and say 'Oh I need to start giving all my dogs this.' I go by the philosophy that "less is more" and so far it has worked. 

If I had a sick dog, I would consider doing more research on it but just to randomly give to a perfectly healthy puppy, I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

colostrum is the first liquid that comes out of the breast before the milk comes in. its filled with antibodies. if ur baby is 4 mth old i have no idea why it would be given.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just posted about my experience in this thread. Is this what you were referring to?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...puppy-vaccinations-i-could-just-scream-7.html

Here is a great website for information on colostrum aka transfer factors. It will take you to many other links.

Transfer Factors And The Immune Response in Humans and Animals

This is the one I use. It is recommended by The Graet Dane Lady and guaranteed "first milk".

Colostrum


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Toto's internist recommended it after he had a hospital stay due to irritable bowel issues and problems with keeping his protein levels up. I given him 1/4 teaspoon daily per his internist's instructions. I would seek the advice of a veterinarian before randomly giving it.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

no ladysmom I didnt see your post before I started this thread.. But I see lady is diabetic so that is your reason for using it.... I was reading sites outside of spoiledmaltese and people were giving them to healthy dogs, sick dogs not just newborns... 

thanks for all the replies...I never been attached to anything or anybody before in my life, Isabella is my first and I want to keep her as healthy as I can so I am just researching researching researching.. This site has taught me so much and am learning more and more everyday... esp about vaccinations....thank you!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Interesting... I had never heard of this before


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder Where they are getting this colostrum? Since it is produced by mother dogs, are they getting dogs pregnant to harvest this (and then what happens to the puppies?)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaWella said:


> no ladysmom I didnt see your post before I started this thread.. But I see lady is diabetic so that is your reason for using it.... I was reading sites outside of spoiledmaltese and people were giving them to healthy dogs, sick dogs not just newborns...
> 
> thanks for all the replies...I never been attached to anything or anybody before in my life, Isabella is my first and I want to keep her as healthy as I can so I am just researching researching researching.. This site has taught me so much and am learning more and more everyday... esp about vaccinations....thank you!!


Have you read Scared Poopless yet? The author recommends colostrum every day for healthy dogs.

BookScaredPoopless

Read through the links I posted above. Lots of information on the benefits of colostrum.

Since your puppy was sold at only eight weeks old, started her vaccinations too young, came with coccidia and has skin problems, I would definitely look into colostrum.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I am questioning where they get it at this point...not the benefits. Are the places selling it getting dogs pregnant in order to harvest this as a product and, if so, are they aborting the puppies? Where is this collostrum coming from that it can be sold on such a large scale? I've tried googling and can't find any info, but know in my heart that if it's natural dog first milk, dogs are producing it on a big enough level to be sold on the market? How? The thought makes me beyond sad...I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> I am questioning where they get it at this point...not the benefits. Are the places selling it getting dogs pregnant in order to harvest this as a product and, if so, are they aborting the puppies? Where is this collostrum coming from that it can be sold on such a large scale? I've tried googling and can't find any info, but know in my heart that if it's natural dog first milk, dogs are producing it on a big enough level to be sold on the market? How? The thought makes me beyond sad...I hope I'm wrong


Read the links I posted. It's bovine (cow) colostrum.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Read the links I posted. It's bovine (cow) colostrum.


*WHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smscare2:*

OK, next question... wouldn't goat's colostrum be better? They don't recommend feeding cow's milk to puppies but goat's milk is OK

???


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's why I specifically question the bovine colustrum... I read that it says it isn't species specific, yet that's what they said to me when Echo needed a blood transfusion -cow's blood was supposed to be 'universal donor' blood. It, in fact, was not something easily accepted by a dog's body - she had a profound and very bad reaction to it. Given a 'do over' I would have passed on any blood transfusion unless is was dog to dog. However, apparently people have been giving the bovine colostrum to their dogs and it is having good effects. But bovine milk is bad for puppies. It's all very confusing to me...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> *WHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smscare2:*
> 
> OK, next question... wouldn't goat's colostrum be better? They don't recommend feeding cow's milk to puppies but goat's milk is OK
> 
> ???


I honestly would be much better for you to read the links I posted first and see if your questions are answered.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Homework Marj? You are cruel HAHA!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> Homework Marj? You are cruel HAHA!



Yup! You have read the original article and all the articles linked to it to get an "A" on your homework! 

Do you have Scared Poopless? Colostrum is discussed in there, but I can't remember in what depth. My copy is still packed from when I moved two years ago. :brownbag:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love this forum - learn something new every day!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I do too, Stacy!

Marj, I don't have that book but it sounds great. Sure wish I'd heard of this when Echo was sick...wonder if it would have done anything to help turn her around


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Have you read Scared Poopless yet? The author recommends colostrum every day for healthy dogs.
> 
> BookScaredPoopless
> 
> ...





are there any side effects could it harm my puppy??? I def want to look into and will be asking my vet about it next week but just incase he doesnt know. I would like to get her on it daily just to boost then immune system. She had coccidia but that was treated and her itching has almost gone away, the only thing she itches is her tears stains now. 

But if giving it to her daily without known health issues won't hurt her then why not give it to her even if its a slim chance of improving her immune system.

if it wont harm her Id rather give it to her anyways even if it wont improve he rimmune system, I dont know if that made sense?!?

I read the links and it seems like all of us, healthy, sick, young or old should be giving our dogs this just to maintain a healthy immune system.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Yup! You have read the original article and all the articles linked to it to get an "A" on your homework!
> 
> Do you have Scared Poopless? Colostrum is discussed in there, but I can't remember in what depth. My copy is still packed from when I moved two years ago. :brownbag:


Eileen, if you want a copy of "Scared Poopless", let me know.

Jan gave me several copies to put in my adoption care packages,
and I'm sure she won't mind your having a copy ~ B)


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

colostrum is the first "milk" that comes out of the mother for the neonate. It is basically very rich in antibodies and is basically a way for the mother to pass her immune system to her new baby while the baby develops its own immune system. THis is why we need to give vaccinations at very specific time periods. The immune system the mother passes on to the baby will eventually fade away..we then need to time the vaccinations with this so that the baby does not have a window of vulnerability (period where it has a very week immune system).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Eileen, if you want a copy of "Scared Poopless", let me know.
> 
> Jan gave me several copies to put in my adoption care packages,
> and I'm sure she won't mind your having a copy ~ B)


There you go! :thumbsup:

And there will be homework and a test after you read it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just side note...for dogs with sensitive tummy's you may want to get Goat colostrum...but if they're sensitive to lactose it can cause stomach upset. I have one that cannot tolerate Cow or Goat.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you:
Vaccinate your dogs
Use any type of flea/tick meds
Feed commercial dog kibble
Have a dog with any type of health issue
Have a puppy younger than 12 weeks
Have dog that is under stress

- Your dog's immune system is compromised to some varying degree. 

Colostrum can be extracted from goat's milk or cow's milk. The most common is bovine (cow) colostrum, but goat's milk colostrum is available. If you can find fresh colostrum from raw, unpasteurized milk, (like from a local farmer) that is even better. But most dairy farmers in the know will save it for themselves. I purchase Symbiotics brand colostrum powder from Vitacost.com 

It is completely harmless and has no side effects unless there is a severe milk allergy. It has been used successfully by thousands of dogs and cats (and people) to help build the immune system.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaWella said:


> are there any side effects could it harm my puppy??? I def want to look into and will be asking my vet about it next week but just incase he doesnt know. I would like to get her on it daily just to boost then immune system. She had coccidia but that was treated and her itching has almost gone away, the only thing she itches is her tears stains now.
> 
> But if giving it to her daily without known health issues won't hurt her then why not give it to her even if its a slim chance of improving her immune system.
> 
> ...


Here is an article by Dr. Blake specifically about veterinary benefits:

Vets recommend Bovine Colostrum

This is what I could find about safety. All the sources say there are no known side effects, but urge caution with pregnant or nursing mothers (human) as significant study has not been done.

Colostrum - Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center

Bovine Colostrum information from Drugs.com

Colostrum Side Effects


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

thanks...I will be def looking into it...if it wont harm my puppy then why not give it a shot?? My puppy has had cottage cheese for about 2 weeks without any problems so im guessing shes not lactose, but maybe that wasnt enough time to tell.. but Ill be purchasing some colostrum after I talk with my vet and get another opinion.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaWella said:


> thanks...I will be def looking into it...if it wont harm my puppy then why not give it a shot?? My puppy has had cottage cheese for about 2 weeks without any problems so im guessing shes not lactose, but maybe that wasnt enough time to tell.. but Ill be purchasing some colostrum after I talk with my vet and get another opinion.


You might want to print out the article from Dr. Blake and maybe one of the ones about its safety/side effects. Many vets are not that familiar with holistic supplements.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

all the articles seem to confirm that it is safe, but the studies are shown for dogs that are already ill. I haven't read about owners giving to dogs that don't have a illness, and only to give to maintain a healthy and strong immune system. 

maybe I'll just use it in cycles and not daily for 12 months...but maybe for 6 months 


I'll def print-out a few of these articles and give them to my vet. Im also in the process of looking for a good holistic vet in my area, maybe call a few around town and see what they think of colostrum.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The regular Vet will not know anything about it, I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> The regular Vet will not know anything about it, I can almost guarantee it.


Suzan, after reading your recommendation of Dr. Becker's book "Real Food For Healthy Dogs and Cats" I purchased it and just received it yesterday. I think one section of her book on page 79 is relevant to this topic:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

totallytotontuffy said:


> Suzan, after reading your recommendation of Dr. Becker's book "Real Food For Healthy Dogs and Cats" I purchased it and just received it yesterday. I think one section of her book on page 79 is relevant to this topic:
> 
> View attachment 86936



I do agree if there are major digestion issues, then the colostrum might be ineffective, at first. But in other cases of immune dysfunction, Colostrum really isn't used as a supplement like an herb, but really as a superfood. If a dog has multiple allergies, then yes, colostrum could trigger an immune response if given high doses, but generally if given in small doses, then increasing slowly over time, it could improve the dog's allergic response.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I do agree if there are major digestion issues, then the colostrum might be ineffective, at first. But in other cases of immune dysfunction, Colostrum really isn't used as a supplement like an herb, but really as a superfood. If a dog has multiple allergies, then yes, colostrum could trigger an immune response over time if given high doses, but generally if given in small doses, then increasing slowly over time, it could improve the dog's allergic response.


As I posted earlier, colostrum was suggested by Toto's internist as an immune booster for HIS condition. Tuffy has inhalant allergies and is hypothyroid so perhaps colostrum could benefit her...or not. Based upon Dr. Becker's viewpoint, attempting to boost her immune system with this superfood might not be the wisest choice for her. Regardless of the dosage, I personally don't feel qualified to judge how her body would process it.

I am probably one of the worst offenders when it comes to trying what I believe to be natural things to benefit my babies often times without expert advice, particularly when as Suzan stated, most vets are less familiar with them than we are. BUT the text from Dr. Becker's book hit home for me and has prompted me to be a little more cautious.

Deb


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

totallytotontuffy said:


> As I posted earlier, colostrum was suggested by Toto's internist as an immune booster for HIS condition. Tuffy has inhalant allergies and is hypothyroid so perhaps colostrum could benefit her...or not. Based upon Dr. Becker's viewpoint, attempting to boost her immune system with this superfood might not be the wisest choice for her. Regardless of the dosage, I personally don't feel qualified to judge how her body would process it.
> 
> I am probably one of the worst offenders when it comes to trying what I believe to be natural things to benefit my babies often times without expert advice, particularly when as Suzan stated, most vets are less familiar with them than we are. BUT the text from Dr. Becker's book hit home for me and has prompted me to be a little more cautious.
> 
> Deb


With allergies, any food rich in nutrients might trigger an immune overload, or an allergic response, so it is best to treat dogs as individuals. When a nutrient like Colostrom is used in small quantities, then building up the dose over time, is the best method. In some cases, yes, building of the immune system even slowly may cause allergies to be more severe but then after that, the body usually calms down. It's like doing a detox. At first, it might cause symptoms and make a person feel lousy, but it is killing off the toxins, and improvement is seen shortly after. 

I have personally never heard of any person or any dog who had any type of severe immune response from Colostrom. Antiviral herbs, yes, I've heard of them causing cytokine storms, (immune overload) but not Colostrum.

I hesitate to recommend anything, but I can only tell you about my own experiences.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

totallytotontuffy said:


> Suzan, after reading your recommendation of Dr. Becker's book "Real Food For Healthy Dogs and Cats" I purchased it and just received it yesterday. I think one section of her book on page 79 is relevant to this topic:
> 
> View attachment 86936





totallytotontuffy said:


> As I posted earlier, colostrum was suggested by Toto's internist as an immune booster for HIS condition. Tuffy has inhalant allergies and is hypothyroid so perhaps colostrum could benefit her...or not. Based upon Dr. Becker's viewpoint, attempting to boost her immune system with this superfood might not be the wisest choice for her. Regardless of the dosage, I personally don't feel qualified to judge how her body would process it.
> 
> I am probably one of the worst offenders when it comes to trying what I believe to be natural things to benefit my babies often times without expert advice, particularly when as Suzan stated, most vets are less familiar with them than we are. BUT the text from Dr. Becker's book hit home for me and has prompted me to be a little more cautious.
> 
> Deb


Lady is hypothyroid, has both inhaled and food allergies, and a compromised liver from ten years of seizure medication. She has also had HGE three times.

She has had no negative effects from colostrum. She has been on it for about three years now and I have only seen benefits. As I mentioned before, her insulin needs (she's diabetic) are half what they were before I added colostrum. Her allergies are much better, too. Her last bloodwork was perfect - everything was within normal range.

Like Suzen, I am hesitant to recommend anything. This is just my personal experience. If someone is uncomfortable about using it, then don't do it.


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

also, the window until closure for dogs is 1-2 days. This is the time the puppy can still take up the immunoglobulins..i dont think it is much use after 2 days.


----------

